# Scrub lichen off lace rock??...or leave it??



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey fellow cichliders! 

I went out today and got some more lace rock to add to my set up however, a couple of pieces have patches of lichen on them. I researched this issue, before posting this question, but got conflicting answers as to really try to scrub it off or just leave it. :roll: It is not very easy to scrub off as some of it is in the little crevices and what not. Anybody have a good answer to this issue??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you don't scrub it off it will rot in your tank. You really found advisors that told you it was OK to leave it on? Of course, I have never tried it because I didn't want it rotting in MY tank, LOL.

I guess I would want to know from those people what happens to it after a couple of months/years. Hmmm.

My rocks (mostly smooth) did have some debris in very fine cracks that the boiling and vigorous wire brush could not get out and I have not had issues. But these cracks were so fine that you could not even feel them...the only way I know they are there is I can see the dark line caused by the debris. Probably algae in my case, or dirt.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for your reply DJ. Yes, there were a couple of random google sites I came across where other people were asking the same question, and advised that is was okay to leave it on...especially if they have an algae-eater/bottom feeder that could help them with the issue.

Since posting this question, I have started to scrub it off.......time now to get one of my sons toddler toothbrushes and get in the teeny, tiny areas where a big scrub brush won't reach :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Helps if you soak first, and I had to use a wire brush...a toddler toothbrush would not have enough power I wouldn't think.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Helps if you soak first, and I had to use a wire brush...a toddler toothbrush would not have enough power I wouldn't think.


Yes, I had the piece soaking in the kitchen sink in hot water for quite a few hours!! I used a nut pick and a small brush and was able to get most of it out!!

Currently have the rocks in place in my tank......now it's time to start rinsing the aragonite


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

I have always scrub and cleaned my lace rocks after soaking a few hours. In my expierence it sometimes virtually impossiable to get it all off, so I get the majority of it off and call it good. I have never had any problems with it. What I have noiticed is that right under the lichen it just dirt or mud after soaking.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

vstar said:


> I have always scrub and cleaned my lace rocks after soaking a few hours. In my expierence it sometimes virtually impossiable to get it all off, so I get the majority of it off and call it good. I have never had any problems with it. What I have noiticed is that right under the lichen it just dirt or mud after soaking.


Thanks for your input!! I did notice that underneath some of the spots of lichen growth there was a dirt like substance.....strange but I just picked it out of holes with the nut picker! :thumb: 
Got them fairly cleaned off.....good 'nough for government work!


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I just leave the lichens on the lace rock. It only takes a day and the bushynose plecos have eradicated it. I bring it home rinse it off good with the hose and put it in the tank. Lichens have never lasted more than 1 or 2 days.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I've never bothered to clean anything like that off. I am far to interested to see what will happen to it in a tank over time - might turn into some interesting type of algae :thumb:

It's hard to see in the photo, but the rocks I used for this background were overgrown with lichen. I gave them only the most superficial brushing with a dry brush to get loose dirt off.










Five years later the background looks like this. OK, I had to help it a bit with Jave moss and Java fern, but not one square inch of it has seen a brush in all that time!










You can either have a clean tank or plants. The two don't go well together :lol:


----------



## kevivoe (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice transformation.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...your tank looks great!!! Thanks for responding!


----------

